
In upstate New York, a DMT-inspired psychedelic temple rises - cgoecknerwald
https://archpaper.com/2018/06/psychedelic-art-temple-entheon/
======
lev99
This will be Alex and Allyson's legacy after a long life creating psychedelic
inspired art. This will be a great place to showcase Alex's iconic and
masterful visual art. A temple is the best way to raise funds (which they
solicit) to build the location and preserve his art. I plan on visiting after
more of his art is moved to the location.

I'm concerned about this forming into a cult. There are definite religion
vibes coming from couple when they speak live. Some examples of this is
'secret writing' being described as 'non-literal representations of the
sacred'[0], and their large gatherings are at astronomical events.

[0] [http://psychedelicsandlanguage.com/allyson-grey-secret-
writi...](http://psychedelicsandlanguage.com/allyson-grey-secret-writing/)

~~~
jtmcmc
It's definitely cultish in some ways but I would say the main difference is
I've yet to see Alex or Allyson act as cult like leaders. There is lots of
mysticism, psychedelic religion, etc... swimming around them however.

~~~
codq
I attended one of their monthly Full Moon Gatherings at their Chapel of Sacred
Mirrors in Wappingers Falls earlier this year. Driving up to the CoSM
property, my wife and I discussed what we were about to see, and I remarked
that the worst case scenario was that we were walking into an emerging new age
cult.

It was fabulous. While Alex and Allyson were clearly the head honchos, what
they’re trying to do with their success is noble and pure. The first hour was
a talk about what they were working on artistically and with regards to this
new Temple venture, but also discussed their lives, their career, and how they
hope to help inspire the next wave of visionary artists.

After a few musical acts, it turned into a party with fire dancers outside,
Middle-eastern Oud music in another room, communal drawing and painting
lessons, Tarot readings, and Alex and Allyson spending time talking to
everyone who approached them.

They’re building something special up there. With the most cynical lens
possible, it might seem a little cult-y. But it’s clear that’s not their goal.
Their goal seems to be to preserve visionary art, inspire the next wave of
artists, and erect a monument to psychedelic knowledge and discovery.

They’re unique and strange people. They’re also the most successful and
highest profile psychedlic artists there are, and with great success comes
great responsibility. This seems to be their motivation more than anything.

I highly recommend visiting CoSM for a Full Moon Gathering:
[https://www.cosm.org/events/full-moon-
gatherings/](https://www.cosm.org/events/full-moon-gatherings/)

They’ve been doing it every month for more than a decade. It’ll be an
experience you won’t forget.

EDIT: They’re also both extremely active on Instagram, if you’d like to see
what they’re up to in real time. They bare it all.

~~~
jtmcmc
yeah to clarify by "cultish in some ways" I mean they have inspired an
extremely strong fanbase who have created almost a subculture within a
subculture to a certain extent. I don't think they are actively trying to
start a cult.

They are definitely unique and strange and really nice and really talented. I
remember one halloween at a psytrance party at their chelsea gallery (chapel
of sacred mirrors, which I wish that was up at the wappinger temple already)
allyson sat with my friend having an intense psychedelic experience through
much of the night while she painted.

I've been to CoSM during the day but not for a full moon (I'm not really
local). If things line up I'll probably go.

------
ForHackernews
DMT is some serious shit. People who take it report feeling that they've been
in contact with other intelligent entities: aliens, spirits, gods.

[https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/dmt.shtml](https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/dmt.shtml)

~~~
hellofunk
If I recall, the U.S. government has reached out to people who claim to have
interacted with other beings while tripping on DMT for more information. I
read this a few months ago, maybe here on HN, can't remember. The stories by
people are all very similar, warranting further investigation. Weird stuff.

I wonder if this temple will be renting out its rooms for DMT trip events.

~~~
Rescis
> The stories by people are all very similar, warranting further
> investigation. Weird stuff.

The hallucinogenic similarities may be due to a similar chemical reaction to
the drug between human brains -- not necessarily a higher entity.

It really is an interesting drug though, and I would agree that it deserves
further investigation.

~~~
danharaj
> The hallucinogenic similarities may be due to a similar chemical reaction to
> the drug between human brains

This is literally going to be true whether or not a higher power is involved.
Our brains are the chemicals either way.

------
tranchms
Alex Grey has an interesting biographical Ted Talk that delves into his
development as an artist, his encounter with psychedelics and their influence
on his work, and his vision for this temple.

[https://youtu.be/0_YJToyOp_4](https://youtu.be/0_YJToyOp_4)

~~~
Alex3917
The documentary on Alex Grey and CoSM is pretty good also. Even if you're not
interested in DMT/LSD/MDMA, it's interesting just to get insight into their
approach on making art.

CoSM itself is a lot of fun also. If you get a chance to get the tour from
Alex and Allison I'd highly recommend it. They're both super geeky and highly
entertaining.

------
mistrial9
emphasizing the DMT part is click-baity.. These people are mature and well-
liked. The art is fantastic!

~~~
mirimir
Well, the art is quite clearly psychedelic. And the themes go back thousands
of years.

------
jtmcmc
This place is really neat even though it's still unfinished. I miss the
gallery they had in Chelsea with really awesome parties.

~~~
codq
They have a monthly Full Moon Gathering every month at their place up in
Wappinger’s Falls upstate. Highly recommended.

[https://www.cosm.org/events/full-moon-
gatherings/](https://www.cosm.org/events/full-moon-gatherings/)

------
mar77i
Some religion won't stop before making you a Tool.

Other, well, might just make your experience Vicarious.

